# UKC event NC in March



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

NORTH CAROLINA
UKC CAROLINA CLASSIC
HICKORY JS CONF WPULL TR 
TR PRE-ENTRY ONLY
DUE TO THE EVENT SITE BEING DOUBLE BOOKED THE EVENT WEEKEND HAS BEEN CHANGED - CHANGES TO JUDGING PANEL PENDING
(Hosted by American Hairless Terrier Association)
Mar 20; Carlos Rodriguez (replacing David Kitteredge) JS GUARD HERD (except BSD); David Arthur (replacing Mark Golden) SCENT SIGHT NORTH (except AE) COMP; Marilyn O'Neill GUN; Eleanor Main (replacing Lisa Enriquez) TERR; Kristy Sipe (Gabriell Lambert backup) WPULL Wheels-A Show Entries 3:30-4:30 pm Show 5:30 pm WPULL Entries 3:30-4 pm Pull 4 pm NLC: Total Dog
Mar 21: S1 David Arthur (replacing Mark Golden) JS GUARD HERD (except BSD); Eleanor Main (replacing Lisa Enriquez) SCENT SIGHT NORTH COMP; Kathy Lorentzen GUN; Carlos Rodriguez (replacing David Kitteredge) TERR; Richard Hunter (Michael Turner backup) TFLAT TSTEEP; Kristy Sipe (Gabriell Lambert backup) WPULL Wheels-A Show Entries 7:30-8:15 am Show 9 am WPULL Entries 8-8:30 am Pull 8:30 am Race 11 am NLC: Total Dog
Mar 21: S2 Eleanor Main (replacing Lisa Enriquez) JS GUARD HERD (except BSD); Marilyn O'Neill SCENT SIGHT NORTH COMP; David Arthur (replacing Mark Golden) GUN; Kathy Lorentzen TERR; Entries 7:30-8:15 am Show 12 noon or at event committees discretion NLC: Total Dog
Mar 22: S1 Kathy Lorentzen JS GUARD HERD (except BSD); Carlos Rodriguez (replacing David Kitteredge) SCENT SIGHT NORTH COMP; Eleanor Main (replacing Lisa Enriquez) GUN; Marilyn O'Neill TERR; Richard Hunter (Michael Turner backup) TFLAT TSTEEP; Kristy Sipe (Gabriell Lambert backup) WPULL Wheels-A Entries 8-8:30 am Show 9 am Pull 8:30 am Race 11 am NLC: Total Dog
Mar 22: S2 Marilyn O'Neill JS GUARD HERD (except BSD); Kathy Lorentzen SCENT SIGHT NORTH (except AE) COMP; Carlos Rodriguez (replacing David Kitteredge) GUN; David Arthur (replacing Mark Golden) TERR; Entries 8-8:30 am Show 12 noon or at event committees discretion NLC: Total Dog
DOS $25 (CN & WP), $15 (TR/race); JS $10; PE $20 (CN & WP), $10 (TR/flat or steeple), $18 (TR/flat & steeple same dog/same day) received by March 9, 2009 4:30 pm
Hickory Metro Convention Center, 1960 A 13th Ave Drive SE 28602 (828) 233-1335 or (800) 509-2444; From Charlotte: Take I-77 North to Statesville, NC. Exit onto I-40 West towards Hickory. Take exit 125. Turn left at top of exit ramp. Turn left at 2nd stoplight onto 13th Ave. Dr. SE between Priscilla's and Outback Steakhouse. The Hickory Metro Convention Center is approximately 1/2 mile on right. From Greensboro, Winston-Salem, Raleigh Take I-40 West towards Hickory. Take exit 125. Turn left at top of exit ramp. Turn left at 2nd stoplight onto 13th Ave. Dr. SE between Priscilla's and Outback Steakhouse. The Hickory Metro Convention Center is approximately 1/2 mile on right. American Hairless Terrier Association - AHTA ON-LINE PRE-ENTRIES ONLY AT (open on January 12, 2009): Redirecting...
Chairperson: Ryan Pingel (813) 319-3652 [email protected]
Day of Show Event Secretary: Melissa Kidd, 4509 Pete Lane, Trinity NC 27370 (336) 434-2355 [email protected]
Event Superintendent - PRE-ENTRIES ONLY: United Kennel Club, 100 E. Kilgore Rd, Kalamazoo MI 49002-5584 (269) 343-9020 Redirecting...


----------

